# Excel 2007 specifications and limits



## sch11 (Jan 16, 2007)

i at present have excel 2003 and i was woundering if there is somewher that i can find out the  specifications and limits of excel 2007 to compare them to what i am currently using to see if its worth upgrading ..... any ideas ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a link from microsoft.com

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx#Office2007excelPerf_Overview


----------



## sch11 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks


----------

